
A Course in Machine Learning - 0xmohit
http://ciml.info/
======
0xmohit
Direct link to the PDF:
[http://ciml.info/dl/v0_9/ciml-v0_9-all.pdf](http://ciml.info/dl/v0_9/ciml-v0_9-all.pdf)

